# IMAF Modern Arnis Camp in Ohio



## Mao (Feb 19, 2005)

The first annual IMAF Modern Arnis Camp in Ohio is scheduled for April 22, 23, 24, 2005 at Hilliard Martial Arts Center 3840 Lacon rd. unit #4 Hilliard Ohio 43026. Fliers are ready. The camp will be hosted by Modern Arnis of Ohio. Masters of Tapi Tapi Chuck Gauss and Ken Smith will do the bulk of the teaching. Many aspects of Modern Arnis will be covered including single/double stick work, Tapi Tapi, disarms, sinawali boxing and trapping, joint locks, takedowns and groundwork. The cost of the camp is $270. There is a 10% discount for early registration by 04/01/05 and a 10% discount for IMAF members. Registration begins at noon on the 22nd and the first session begins at 1:30 on that day. There will be 6 three hour sessions. E-mail Modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com or call the Hilliard Martial Arts Center at 614-771-5599 for more information or a flier. 

Thank you,
Dan McConnell
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds good Dan.  Should be lots of fun.


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 20, 2005)

This camp will definitely be fun what with Chuck Gauss and Ken Smith coming to town to teach. Not to mention the convenience factor as the camp is just around the corner from where I live. Come on down and train, if you are in the Midwest area !

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## ppko (Feb 21, 2005)

will there be a pay by day


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 21, 2005)

ppko said:
			
		

> will there be a pay by day




I believe that you can pay by the session. MAO will have more details regarding this. Try e-mailing him at the e-mail address he put in his post !

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Mao (Feb 22, 2005)

PPKO,
 The cost per session is $50.00. If you'd like a flier just drop me an e-mail at the address listed. It has all the particulars on it. Thanks for asking.
Dan MCConnell
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Liam_G (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey, Guro Dan,

Best Wishes for the camp!

Respectfully,
Liam


----------



## ppko (Feb 25, 2005)

Anybody from Martial Talk attending (except the obvious)


----------



## Mao (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Liam,
 I hope you and yours are well.
Thanks for the post.
Till later,
 Dan Mc


----------



## Brian Johns (Mar 6, 2005)

A bump up for this camp. This will be a blast ! The more the merrier !!

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Mao (Mar 21, 2005)

The pre regs are coming in! ALL are welcome. The more the merrier. This will be a great camp and there may be a couple of special guests. If anyone needs help with anything with regard to this camp, just ask.
Respectfully,
MAO


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2005)

I spoke to Dr. Gyi, of Burmese Bando, and he will be at the Ohio Modern Arnis Camp. Things are shaping up nicely. Attend if you can. All are welcome.
Respectfully,
Dan McConnell
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 27, 2005)

Mao said:
			
		

> I spoke to Dr. Gyi, of Burmese Bando, and he will be at the Ohio Modern Arnis Camp. Things are shaping up nicely. Attend if you can. All are welcome.
> Respectfully,
> Dan McConnell
> Modern Arnis of Ohio




Dan,

Will Dr. Gyi be a guest or a guest instructor? either way thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2005)

Rich,
 Dr. Gyi will be a guest instructor. He will teach a session as a tribut to Remy A. Presas. Thanks for asking.
Dan Mc


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 28, 2005)

Congratulations! Im glad I was able to help out. :asian:


----------



## Mao (Mar 28, 2005)

After having trained in bando for 10 plus years in the 80's, I had called Dr. Gyi to ask if he would come to the Ohio Modern Arnis Camp. We had spoken on the phone a couple of times. I had also run into and had shared a flight with Dr. Gyi during the summer and we had a long conversation about, among other things, bando, modern arnis/ Remy and aikido and much history. During this flight, I had asked him again if he would like to come to the camp. We exchanged contact information and he asked me to keep in touch with him as he wanted to know how my training went in Florida. I had called him when I returned and we had a great conversation about things like perceptual accuity in martial arts and the 9 perceptions. He asked for the dates of the camp. 
I got a call from Tim H. about a week ago and he said that Dr. Gyi had called looking for my phone number. I said it was ok to give it to Dr. Gyi. In the meantime I had e-mailed and called and left a message for Dr. Gyi. He did return the call and plans were made. Thanks Tim for checking first before giving out my phone number.
Respectfully,
Dan Mc


----------



## James Miller (Mar 28, 2005)

No problem, we are ALL part of the same dysfunctional family.
 :asian:


----------



## James Miller (Mar 28, 2005)

No problem, we are ALL part of the same dysfunctional family.

TJH :asian:


PS, I'm posting from Miller's computer.


----------



## Mao (Apr 2, 2005)

There has been a small change to the Ohio Modern Arnis Camp. Master Chuck Gauss will not be there due to a scheduling conflict. HOWEVER, the Chairman of the Board of Directors for the IMAF, DR. RANDI SHEA will take Chucks place at the camp. All else remians the same.

Respectfully,
Dan McConnell
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## HenchmanNoNameTag (Apr 8, 2005)

I cannot wait.  Only 2 weeks away!  If you have the means and the time, I would highly recommend coming to the 1st IMAF Ohio camp.  It is shaping up to be an event that you will not want to miss!

- The Henchman


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 18, 2005)

A bump up for the First Annual Columbus IMAF camp. This is going to be a great time !!

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## modarnis (Apr 28, 2005)

Any review of this event?


----------



## Mao (Apr 29, 2005)

The camp went very well. Dr. Randi Schea and Ken Smith did the bulk of the teaching and covered alot of stick work and ground work. Dr. Schea taught many subtle finese movements that make things work for a smaller person. Very effective. Dr. Gyi taught a session on healing using a stick as a tribute to Prof. Presas. Some of the material he taught was various stretches and self message using a stick. Ken kept things lively with some humor while he taught with some emphasis on pressure points and how they can make many things more effective. Everyone left happy with good things being said.

Dan McConnell
Modern Arnis of Ohio
 :asian:


----------

